
The rise of EduTube: how social media influencers are shaping universities - Gedxx
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2019/dec/02/the-rise-of-edutube-how-social-media-influencers-are-shaping-universities
======
barry-cotter
Don’t read the article. I wasted precious minutes of my life on it and learned
nothing of any value.

------
ksaj
Searching brings up the error:

    
    
        This page isn’t working
        www.edutube.org is currently unable to handle this request.
        HTTP ERROR 500

